# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.2

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.2 is out!  *Added world's first full Phone Repair for:*
Sony Xperia Miro ST23a, ST23i, ST23a2, ST23i2 and more!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.2 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *Sony ST23a* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony ST23i* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony ST23a2* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony ST23i2* - added Dead Boot Repair and *world's first* Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Samsung SGH-A777* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *LG E986* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E989* - added Dead Boot Repair.*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*     Note! after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with any suitable for Sony devices
servicing tool that uses original Sony loaders (with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software, for example ).  Also Note! after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI
and will be locked; to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.  *Hint:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------

